# 1gb ram vs 1.5gb?



## MegaZX30 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, not on here very often but im doing some minor upgrades to an old computer for one of my family members. I actually have two questions both related what im currently doing
Here is a a few quick motherboard/procesor specs. I believe these are the important ones anyways...

MS6577 (v4.1)
533 FSB Running a P4 3.06 HT
RAM: 2x 512 MB PC2700
and for those wondering running Win XP.
oh and well since it's an old mobo - No dual channel support...
Well according to Compaq / Presario's website this motherboard only supports 512 MB Ram per slot w\ 2 avialable.
But after I had already bought and installed 2x 512MB sticks i checked crucial's website and relized these specs may be or are outdated as it indicates the board should support 2 1GB sticks at either PC2700 / PC3200.

Well here's the thing before this upgrade it only had 512MB Ram( 2x 256 sticks) and with basic operation of what's installed on it, this thing was gasping for more ram... 15 - 20 min. boot up... appications loaded slow and operation was not very smooth...
Well now that it's running 1gb it runs alot smoother then before, but the boot up time still seems very slow i wanna say 5 - 10 minutes but havnt had the chance to really clock it.
Alright... sorry for all the typing, onto my questions

1) I was wondering since it doesn't support dual channel mode would possibly upgrading it to just 1.5 gigs (1 1gb , 1 512MB stick) see fairly good benifits without going 2gigs. I may be wrong but i cant imaging with this really being a general use computer needing a full 2 gigs.

2) Now i've read some things on other forums saying that you should keep the FSB speed and the RAM speed equal to each other for best performance
as in 533 FSB is equal to PC2700 RAM or so i read.
Is this true that PC3200 would actually be worse...? Im not super worried about it but for future use it'd be nice to have cleared up.
Well considering it's 4 in the morning here im kinda tired and hope i wasnt too confusing or unclear on anything... If so i can be more clear on anything i said tomorow or anytime after i get some sleep.
Some feedback would be apreciated and im calling it a night for now.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

The pc3200 will clock down to the fsb speed. Go for it. In regards to the boot up time, see whats running on startup, type msconfig at the command prompt. Norton generally is a drag at startup.


----------



## MegaZX30 (Oct 27, 2008)

So it's not that it's really worse, just that it will not actually take advantage of the faster ram.
This makes more sense then what i've read elsewhere, more specificly that the ram would run at it's rated speed but be out of sink with the proccessor. Unless im missing something, if that was true of course, wouldn't the ram wait to be accessed by the prossesor in the first place.

Hmm yea they have Norton Internet Security, I believe it's the 2007 edition if the version matters. I suspected that was at least part of the slow loading time on startup but wasn't sure. When i get the chance i'll have to check and see what other programs are booting up.

I know more ram is always a positve thing. But would upgrading the ram to 1.5 or possibly even 2gb be noticable in any ways?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For XP a gig is good for general office apps, internet, Email use, gaming, photo editing, video editing would benefit greatly from more.

You might want to sub Microsoft Security Essentials for Norton it uses a lot less resources and less ram to run. Plus it's free.


----------



## MegaZX30 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright thanks for the sugestions, I think for the time being i'll leave the computer as is and possibly check out Microsoft Security Essentials


----------

